# Differences between the ADA aqua soil types?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So amazonia is obviously the most common and popular one, and I imagine there is little difference between the normal and powder types aside from size, but what are the differences between amazonia, the african one, and the malaysian one aside from color?


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 12, 2009)

The ADA website mentions that Africana has different organic matters than Amazonia but I didn't see specifics.

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_substrate/aqua_soil/


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Pick by color. That's what I did. I think they're all pretty good.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

Well actually they differ in buffering capabilities - ADA amazonia Review. Check the pH comparison picture there.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Aquascape Depot said:


> Well actually they differ in buffering capabilities - ADA amazonia Review. Check the pH comparison picture there.


What about nutrient content though? One of them says it contains less but there isn't anything overly specific on the subject.


----------

